# Welches Mainboard für i7 860



## bennison (8. September 2009)

*Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir nen neuen Pc zusammenstellen und jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage welches Mainboard ich nehmen soll. Habe mal eins von Asus ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1156 - Asus P7P55D
und eins von ASRock 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1156 - ASRock P55 Extreme
in die nähere Auswahl gezogen. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann mir nen Tipp geben welches besser ist?

Mfg Benni


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

Wie ich in den letzten Tagen festgestellt habe, sind Gigabyte Mainboards sehr gut für 1156. Würde dir entweder zum UD4 oder zum UD5 raten.

Wennes unbedingt eines der zwei sein soll. dann doch das asus.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Crymes (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

Hallo,

Die Gigabyte MBs können keine Gehäuselüfter steuern. 
Deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle mit dem P55-GD65 oder dem teureren P55-GD80 zu MSI wechseln.


----------



## bennison (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

Hmm das Asus Board können doch auch Gehäuselüfter steuern oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Razor001 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*



bennison schrieb:


> Hmm das Asus Board können doch auch Gehäuselüfter steuern oder sehe ich das falsch?


So ist es. Geht aber auch bei den Gigabyte Boards.


----------



## bennison (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

Wie ist denn so die allgemeine Meinung über Asus Boards? Gibt es da öfters mal Probleme mit oder laufen die alles in allem sehr gut?


----------



## Naumo (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

alle boards sind top (steht auch in der aktuellen print), machen alle einen bckl von 200 mit was mehr is als die cpu unter luft machen kann ^^ is halt ne geschmacksfrage welche firma, bzw. geldfrage welche features du haben willst. großartig schenken sich die boards von gigabyte, msi oder asus nix!!


----------



## stna1981 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

Übervolten die Gigabyte-Boards immer noch standardmäßig den RAM oder lassen die das jetzt endlich mal sein?


----------



## bennison (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

So habe mich jetzt für dieses hier entschieden:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1156
Habe zwar gerade gesehen, dass in den Details folgendes steht: Der zweite PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot ist nur mit vier Lanes angebunden. 				 				
Aber habe mir gedacht, da ich sowieso nicht vor habe ein SLI System aufzubauen, ist das ziemlich egal.

Jetzt wollte ich nochmal wegen Ram nachfragen. Habe mir da diesen ausgeguckt: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

Reichen die wohl für den i7 860 oder sollte ich lieber andere nehmen?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

Die Rams sind ganz in Ordnung, solang du nicht extrem overclockst reicht der ram für alle anwendungen.

Mein Freund hat die und ist sehr zufrieden. laufen manchmal zum benchen mit 1600 Mhz.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## bennison (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

Der i7 860 unterstützt eh nicht mehr als 1333er Ram oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

Von Intel aus nein, aber du kannst sogar DDR3-2200 damit laufen lassen(aber ja nach Board und CPU^^)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## bennison (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

^^ ja das das geht ist mir kla, aber würde dann ja denke ich relativ wenig bringen wenns nicht unterstützt wird


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 860*

Der Ram sollte dir jetzt keine Sorgen machen^^

Wie gesagt. Ich würde ien Gigabyte UD5/UD6 nehmen und dazu den OCZ Ram(für dich) ich würde die Dominator GT nehmen, da ich bencher bin

mfg Eiswolf93


----------

